# Red Lion Pharma



## Budega (Feb 16, 2017)

A couple years back I bought raws from them and  enjoyed, I was wondering ir anylne still uses them tem as a Source, if he still is g2g


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Feb 16, 2017)

I would not use them


----------

